# Question about killing algae with Excel



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi !

I am still in the war on hair algae. So, far it's been a tie game. My next attempt will be to try to kill it with Excel. Here is what I am thinking (please, comment what you think about it):

I read that topical application of Excel can help killing algae. Just to be sure  I want to use upside down funnel and pump a regular dose of Excel right to the (damn) algae. My question is - how long do you think I should hold the funnel in place to maintain high concentration of Excel ? Is it a matter of seconds/minutes/hours ? This will probably damage the plants as well, but I guess it's a collateral damage in this case (especially since I would have to remove the affected leaves anyway). What do you guys think about using funnel ?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have not had much problem using a syringe and just dosing straight onto the algae but the funnel idea sounds promising.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

So, I tried applying Excel with funnel and with just a direct application with a dropper. Dropper worked much better, so the funnel was not such a good idea after all.


----------



## LSD25 (Apr 15, 2007)

Flourish Excel is based on Glutaraldehyde. Be careful, guys. if it is too highly concentrated, it can kill the good bacteria, plants and fish.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Ive had moderate success with turning off the filters so the water is still and then hitting the algae with the excel. 

I read this elsewhere on the board so its not an original idea of mine.


----------



## pnchowdary (Jul 27, 2006)

A heavy dose of excel to get rid of algae killed quite a few of my endlers. So, please use it with caution.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to kill your algae! However, it would be easier to use a turkey baster. It's alot easier and concentrates the Excel into a precise area.

Good luck with your algae war!


----------



## BWood (May 2, 2007)

I have some Excel on order too, for the Algae mainly. Is it necessary to cut down on any other ferts so as not to overdose them, when using Excel ? Or reduce C02 levels, when using Excel ? Do you have to spot apply it for success ? Or can it just be dosed in the water, like other ferts ?
Thanks -
B


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I think that you should cut down on the other ferts, depending on what they are and the amount.
When I use Excel to kill the algae, I kept the Co2 level as it always was. When I use Excel to kill a specific algae, I load up the regular amount of Excel that I usually use on my tank into the turkey baster and spray it right on top of the algae (make sure there are no desired plants or fish near the algae).


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been trying different things with Excel and here are my 2 cents: it does kill algae (gda, fuzz, bba) very effectively and it did not hurt any of my plants (red wide leaf lidwigia, giant narrow leaf hygro, glosso and hairgrass). In fact plants didn't show any sign of stress at all and the algae clearly appeared to be dying in about 24 hours after application and was completely gone in a few days. Fish showed no signes of stress either. So, that was the good part. The bad part is that algae returned in a few weeks. It probably returned because what ever conditions allowed it to apper in the first place remained there. Another problem that I ran into is that it appears I killed the bacteria when I overdoesed Excel - the water got cloudy and (I think) I had some registarable ammonia. So, after that I just started using the suggested does, and things appear to be fine now.

I tryed funnel method and it appeared to be less effective then direct application with syringe.


----------

